# AlpenX Strecken für Rookies



## Snake (20. März 2004)

Moin,

hatte vor ein paar Monaten die Frage gestellt, welche Route die erfahrenen Alpencrosser für Anfänger geeignet halten. Habe jetzt zwei Routen auskundschaftet und es wäre super, wenn Ihr mal einen Blick drüberwerft und mir mitteilt, wo ich noch etwas ändern sollte und und und ....

Nur zum besseren Verständnis: Wir haben ein Begleitfahrzeug und schlafen im Tal. Ok, hier kommt Route 1: 

1. Mittenwald-Leutasch-Ehrwalder Alm-Ehrwald-Nassereith-Imst (71,75km/1.421HM)
2. Imst-Landeck-Almstüberl-See-Kappl-Ischgl (54,56km/1.424HM)
3. Ischgl-Idalpe-Idjoch-Compatsch-Kobleralm-Kajetansbrücke-Sur En (67,09km/2.306HM)
4. Sur En-Val D'Uina-Sesvennahütte-Laatsch-Prad-Morter (58,86km/1.530HM)
5. Morter-Tarsch-Naturns-Naturnser Alm-Oberhof-Töll-Meran-Lana (68,7km/1.813HM)
6. Lana-Frangart-Altenburg-Graun-Fennberg-Mezzocorona (77,05km/1.702HM)
7. Mezzocorona-Trento-Patone-Passo Bordala-Santa Barbara-Riva (91,18km/1.507HM)

Alternativ könnte man bei der letzten Tour (sollten die Teilnehmer platt sein), den letzten Hügel schludern und hätte dann nur 73,09km/425HM. Das Ende ist so oder so blöd, ich weiß. Aber von Kaltern aus ist die Tour über das Grauner Joch bis Andalo zu heftig, oder gibt es Alternativen?

Insgesamt wären das 11.500 HM und 471,44km (Durchschnittlich 1.643 HM und 67,35km). Ist doch für Anfänger ok, oder was meint Ihr? 

Kann mir noch jemand etwas zum Idjoch verklickern, da bin ich noch nie rübergefahren. Wie schwer ist das und wie hoch ist der Landschaftliche Reiz?


----------



## Snake (20. März 2004)

Hier kommt Route 2:

1. Oberstdorf-Schrofenpass-Warth-Zürs-Arlbergpass-St. Anton (62,6km/1.600HM)
2. St. Anton-Konstanzer Hütte-Heilbronner Hütte-Zeinisjoch-Galltür-Ischgl (41,64km/1.130HM)
3. Ischgl-Idalpe-Idjoch-Compatsch-Kobleralm-Kajetansbrücke-Sur En (67,09km/2.306HM)
4. Sur En-Val D'Uina-Sesvennahütte-Laatsch-Morter (58,45km/1.514HM)
5. Morter-Tarsch-Naturns-Naturnser Alm-Obernhof-St. Pankraz (50,98km/1.747HM)
6. St. Pankraz-St. Walburg-Spitzenalm-Castrinalm-Breznerjoch-Cles-Tuenno (60,78km/1.806HM)
7. Campodenno-Andalo-Ranzo-Pietramurata-Riva (84,11km/1.525HM)

Das sind insgesamt 11.628HM und 425,66km (Durchschn: 1661HM und 60,81km). Allerdings kenne ich Spitzenalm-Castrinalm-Breznerjoch nicht, kann mir jemand dazu etwas sagen? Was haltet Ihr vom Schrofenpass, ist das für Anfänger zu machen oder zu heftig?

Bin mal gespannt auf Eure Statements!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (20. März 2004)

Beim Schrofenpass braucht es ein bissle Trittsicherheit, das ist aber auch alles. Ich bin da auch relativ unerfahren drüber und es war selbst mit Raceschueh kein größeres Problem.
Thema Idjoch: Steiler Schotterweg bergauf, wohl immer wieder Schiebepassagen. Schöne Aussicht, aber hässliche Liftanlagen ohen Ende. Idylle herrscht dort also bestimmt nicht. Kenne den Übergang aber nur vom Skifahren. Dürfte für nicht allzu fitte Menschen, nach allem, was ich gehört habe, ganz gut machbar sein. Schöner ist jedenfalls der Fimberpass. Warum nehmt ihr nicht den Fimberpass? So würdet ihr Höhenmeter sparen und Deine Kumpels bekommen gleich mal einen iemlich geilen Trail zu sehen.
Insgesamt ist Variante 2 hochalpiner und hat einen beeindruckenden Einstieg mit Schrofenpass und Verwall. Allerdings auch mehr zu schieben als bei Variante eins.
Bei Variante 1 könntet ihr auf der ersten Etappe noch das Dirstentrittkreuz einbauen, dann dürfte es aber auf 2000 Hm oder mehr hinauslaufen.
Naturnser Alm: Langweilige Fleißaufgabe. Schotter bergauf. Nicht allzu interessanter Trail bergab. Für Anfänger kein Problem, obwohl die Auffahrt lang ist und ewig Zeit kostet. Allerdings allemal besser als Tarscher Pass!
Wenn Du mit "Anfänger" Typen meinst, die zwar regelmäßige MTBler sind, aber keine Erfahrung in den Bergen haben, ist das sicher alles gut machbar.


----------



## Fubbes (20. März 2004)

Yupp, Variante 2 ist interessanter, aber die Naturnser Alm würde ich kippen. Es gibt kaum etwas langweiligeres als diese endlosen Höhenmeter durch den Wald.
 Ich fahre das Ultental immer ab Lana von unten herauf. Dann müsst ihr zwar den kompletten Vinschgau entlang, aber was solls.

 Daniel


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (21. März 2004)

Beide Start-Varianten haben ihre Vorzüge.
Von Mittenwald durchs Gaistal nach Ehrwald ist eine tolle Stecke anschliessend der Fernpass hinterher ist je nach Strecke super, aber für den ersten Tag nicht ohne. Oberstdorf mit dem Schroffenpass ist ein *Klassiker* sollte allerdings nicht gefahren werden wenn man nicht schwindelfrei ist. Der Teil danach bis St. Anton ist ausschliesslich Teerfresserei.

1. Wie Superfriend schon sagte, wenn von Ischgl nauf warum dann nicht *den* Klassiker Fimbapass? Idjoch ist im Sommer nicht soo toll.´

2. Naturnser Alm ist nicht gerade der Reisser, aber danach solltet ihr aufs Rabbi Joch nauf. Die Abfahrt ist schwieriger, aber bleibt in Erinnerung.


----------



## C.K. (21. März 2004)

Hier mal ein Eindruck vom Idjoch im Bild. Wer´s mag. Also ich fand es sehr öde.
Akustische Untermahlung zu dem Bild wären dazu Geräusche von Baggern
und Presslufthammer.


----------



## Superfriend (21. März 2004)

Schöner als das Idjoch dürfte der Parallelübergang am Zeblasjoch sein, da kommst Du auch im Samnauntal raus und es gibt dort weniger Liftanlagen. Kenne ich allerdings auch nur vom Skifahren, kann Dir deshalb nix über die Wegbeschaffenheit sagen.
Letztes Jahr auf der Schubachhütte habe ich mit jemandem unterhalten, der am Tag zuvor mit dem Bike übers Idjoch ist. Sie hatte ähnliches zu berichten wie C.K.


----------



## dede (22. März 2004)

wenn du eine variante zur letzten etappe deines ersten vorschlags willst, die nicht in unserem buch drin ist, dann fahr bis andalo und von dort nach molveno (es gibt eine angenehme schotterpiste entlang des bachs) und am ostufer um den see herum. danach kannst du entweder noch entlang der sarcaschlucht bis sarca runterdüsen oder unterhalb von margone (von wo der mt. gazzatrail mündet) zum castel toblino fahren (hierher auch auf einer netten strecke mit unschweren trails durchs valle dei laghi ab trento). über die marocchetrails geht's dann nach arco....

rt
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)


----------



## Snake (22. März 2004)

Many thanks to all! 

Die Bilder vom Idjoch sind ja echt bescheiden! Dann werde ich wohl doch eher den Fimberpass mit einbauen (dachte nur, dass das zu heftig für Rookies ist). 

Zum Thema "schönerer Abschluss" der Transalp: Welchen würdet Ihr nehmen? Die Pianaura-Trails werden wohl eher gesperrt sein, oder? Was ist mit Malga Somator, Sta. Barbara, Monte Velo? Die bin ich alle noch nie gefahren. Welchen Abschluss findet Ihr am schönsten?


----------



## Snake (24. März 2004)

Hallo? *superfriend, c.k., marco, dede, spooky, fubbes, elmar, allgäu-biker ...* wo seid Ihr? Brauche noch einen würdigen Abschluss für meinen Cross....


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. März 2004)

hier bin ich   

muss aber erst mal ein bissl was hier schaffen ... ich schau mal in der mittagspause, ob mir noch was gescheites einfällt.

bis denne ...

elmar



			
				Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? *superfriend, c.k., marco, dede, spooky, fubbes, elmar, allgäu-biker ...* wo seid Ihr? Brauche noch einen würdigen Abschluss für meinen Cross....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2004)

Passo Bordala ist schon würdig (danach ab Monte Velo am Hang des Monte Stivo entlang), kostet aber nochmal mächtig Körner. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, ob du nun aus Richtung Andalo kommst (dann ist Bordala quatsch) oder von wo sonst. Von Ponte Arche aus bietet sich die Straße zum Tenno See an, oder das Val Lomasone, was ich allerdings noch nicht kenne.
 Es ist immer genial, von hoch oben das erste Mal auf den See gucken zu können, deswegen fand ich die Schlussetappe über Pietramurata und die Marocche Trails nicht so den Brüller.

 Daniel


----------



## Superfriend (24. März 2004)

Sorry, bin bis jetzt immer über Madonna gekommen. (Val Lomasone bzw. Tremalzo). Deine Route liegt auf den letzten Etappen zu weit östlich - da kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## dede (24. März 2004)

was verstehst du unter "würdig" ? pso bordala und danach st. barbara-mt. velo ist sicherlich sehr nett, aber nicht wie im buch direkt ab patone hoch, sondern erst noch weiter am hang bis nemosino (ich glaube das kaff heißt so) und von dort zur malga somator rauf. der direkte weg ist größtenteils eine sausteile betonrampe, die nicht wirklich spaß macht. oben wird's dann fast flach mit dem ein oder anderen schönen weitblick zum lago. die velo-schotterpiste ist dann ein super-speedabschluß. pianauratrails sind im unteren teil gesperrt, also keine alternative mehr ! wenn du noch was heftiges zum abschluß willst, dann häng ganz zum schluß noch den trail an den marmitte dei giganti (gletschermühle) vorbei nach torbole dran, der hat ein paar recht anspruchsvolle absätze und stufen drin und läuft dann sehr nett in den olivenpflanzungen an der sarca aus....


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. März 2004)

Hallo Snake,
Valle Lomasone wäre ein sehr würdiger Abschluss für deine TA! Ich weiß nicht genau, von wo du kommst, aber du hättest nochmal einen wunderschönen engen und dunklen Waldtrail. Danach stehst du plötzlich (als wenn jemand einen Vorhang aufmacht) auf einer saftiggrünen Wiese, links und rechts mit hohen Felsen umgeben. Von dort aus ist es nicht mehr weit bis zum Tenno-See, eine letzte Rast und dann vielleicht noch, verbunden mit vielleicht 200 Asphalt-Höhenmetern, die zweite Hälfte des Adrenalina-Downhills von Campi-Righi an der Bastione vorbei runter nach Riva. Ich glaube, viel eindrucksvoller kann man nicht am Lago ankommen ...   

Stefan


----------



## Superfriend (24. März 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Snake,
> Ich glaube, viel eindrucksvoller kann man nicht am Lago ankommen ...



Doch - über den Tremalzo! Da geht Dir echt einer ab, das ist unglaublich! Aber viel zu weit westlich für Snake - leider!


----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> was verstehst du unter "würdig" ? pso bordala und danach st. barbara-mt. velo ist sicherlich sehr nett, aber nicht wie im buch direkt ab patone hoch, sondern erst noch weiter am hang bis nemosino (ich glaube das kaff heißt so) und von dort zur malga somator rauf. der direkte weg ist größtenteils eine sausteile betonrampe, die nicht wirklich spaß macht. [...]


 Das kann man auch ganz anders machen bzw. habe ich schon 2x so gemacht:
 Ab Nomi/Pomarolo hinauf nach Savignano (300 hm Teer), dann Richtung Süden auf einem Trail quer durch den Wald bis man auf das Sträßchen zum Lago di Cei stößt. Das geht schattig die "letzten" Meter bis zum Cei (idyllisch). Von dort kann man dann auf der Höhe hinüber zum Passo Bordala (Straße). Kurz vor der Albergo Bordala rechts und auf kleineren Wegen fast ebenerdig bis St. Barbara.

  Gruß
     Daniel

  PS: Genauso war die Route 1996 im Mountainbike Magazin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. März 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Doch - über den Tremalzo! Da geht Dir echt einer ab, das ist unglaublich! Aber viel zu weit westlich für Snake - leider!



Schau' mal mein letztes Posting zum Thema Ponalestraße ...    

Stefan


----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Doch - über den Tremalzo! Da geht Dir echt einer ab, das ist unglaublich! Aber viel zu weit westlich für Snake - leider!


 Ich glaube, ich überlege mir noch mal, ob ich dich wirklich zu einer Tour mitnehme. Wenn ja, dann sollten wir den Tremalzo offensichtlich besser auslassen


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. März 2004)

sodele, nun auch ein kurzes statement von mir ...

die passage zur malga somator bin ich im frühjahr 2003 auch lang.

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/gardasee/gardasee_2003.html#tour_11

da gab's ein paar nette ausblicke von oben, das war schon okay.

monte velo ist okay, aber eigentlich auch nur ne lange schotterabfahrt, die ich persönlich nicht sooo spannend fand. aber es geht tempo-mässig gut zur sache, in der tat. die pianauras wären mir lieber, aber daraus wird ja in zukunft nix mehr, so wie's ausschaut ...

den marmitte dei giganti trail würde ich keinem empfehlen (sorry, dede) ausser mit fully. bin ich da mit meinem hardtail mal runtergeholpert, wobei ich viel geschoben habe aufgrund der verblocktheit des weges. fand ich nicht so toll, als abschluss einer transalp braucht man das meines erachtens nicht unbedingt. an der sarca haben die schwierigkeiten dann nachgelassen   

val lomasone sind wir 99 durch, ich denke, wir meinen den gleichen abschnitt. zumindest hatte man dann oben, nachdem man aus dem wald raus war, einen sehr schönen ausblick an einem mehr oder minder berühmten holzkreuz.

fazit: hängt auch viel davon ab, von wo ihr am letzten tag startet.

ciao, elmar


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. März 2004)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> den marmitte dei giganti trail würde ich keinem empfehlen (sorry, dede) ausser mit fully. bin ich da mit meinem hardtail mal runtergeholpert, wobei ich viel geschoben habe aufgrund der verblocktheit des weges. fand ich nicht so toll, als abschluss einer transalp braucht man das meines erachtens nicht unbedingt. an der sarca haben die schwierigkeiten dann nachgelassen



Als Abschluss eines A-X direkt ins Krankenhaus? - nein danke! Sehe ich genauso: für 99,5% aller Biker m.E. unfahrbar ...



			
				Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> val lomasone sind wir 99 durch, ich denke, wir meinen den gleichen abschnitt. zumindest hatte man dann oben, nachdem man aus dem wald raus war, einen sehr schönen ausblick an einem mehr oder minder berühmten holzkreuz.
> ciao, elmar



Ich denke, du verwechselst da was (ein Holzkreuz steht auf der Abfahrt von San Giovanni, vielleicht meinst du das?): Es ist weniger ein Ausblick, wenn man aus dem Wald kommt, als vielmehr einfach nur ein wunderschöner Platz. Eine Wiese mit einem schmalen, ebenen Singletrail zum "drübersurfen". Man MUSS dort einfach kurz anhalten ...   

Stefan


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. März 2004)

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/downloads/wegweiser_1999.zip

wir sind 99 lang wie im wegweiser beschrieben, das war doch das val lomasone hinter dasindo. oder irre ich heute total?!? wo im wegweiser "erster blick auf den gardasee" steht, da ist ein kreuz an der strasse und man kann dann die strasse runterdüsen gen lago. vorher ging's durch den wald auf nettem trail. mit kleiner pfadfinder-einlage ging's dann über eine wiese, da hat der wegweiser uns ein bissl im stich gelassen. wir sind einfach über die wiese, haben am ende ein paar meter durch den wald geschoben und dann gab's wieder eine richtige piste. irgendwann kam man dann in der nähe des rif. s. pietro vorbei und wenig später zu diesem aussichtspunkt an der strasse. 

das kreuz in der nähe von san giovanni kenne ich auch.

die von mir beschriebene strecke ist auch so oder so ähnlich auf der transalp-cd drauf.

@ stefan: nun ja, kannst ja sonst mal deine strecke skizzieren, dann weiss ich vermutlich, was du genau meintest.

so long, elmar




			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Als Abschluss eines A-X direkt ins Krankenhaus? - nein danke! Sehe ich genauso: für 99,5% aller Biker m.E. unfahrbar ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Superfriend (24. März 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich überlege mir noch mal, ob ich dich wirklich zu einer Tour mitnehme. Wenn ja, dann sollten wir den Tremalzo offensichtlich besser auslassen




Sei nicht so prüde! Immerhin steh ich dazu!   
Aber du könntest mal kurz mailen, was du zu meinen Vorschlägen fürs Finale Furioso sagst. (Sorry offtopic...)


----------



## Superfriend (24. März 2004)

An jenem Holzkreuz kommt man vorbei, wenn man durch das Val Lomasone fährt. Allerdings steht es weit unterhalb des Rifugio San Pietro. Und den ersten Blick auf den Lago hat man nicht am Kreuz, sondern auf der Terasse des Rifugios.
Auf den zwei Bildern im Anhang sieht man zuerst die Terasse des Rifugios, dann, viele Höhenmeter tiefer, das Holzkreuz. Oder meint Ihr ein anderes Kreuz?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. März 2004)

hi chris!

you're the man!!! genau das kreuz meine ich!! da hat man eine schöne aussicht! da wir vorher im wald ein wenig umhergeirrt sind, sind wir tatsächlich nicht den abstecher zum rif. s pietro gefahren sondern halt daran vorbei (schande über uns ... aber wir waren ziemlich fertig und ich war nah am verdursten ...). somit war unser erster blick auf den lago an genau diesem kreuz. so ein bild habe ich auch noch irgendwo daheim in den fotoalben ...

stimmt schon, ein stückchen ist das schon bis zu dem kreuz, aber nun ja, somit ist nun klar, was ich meinte.

thanks für die pics.

ciao, elmar





			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> An jenem Holzkreuz kommt man vorbei, wenn man durch das Val Lomasone fährt. Allerdings steht es weit unterhalb des Rifugio San Pietro. Und den ersten Blick auf den Lago hat man nicht am Kreuz, sondern auf der Terasse des Rifugios.
> Auf den zwei Bildern im Anhang sieht man zuerst die Terasse des Rifugios, dann, viele Höhenmeter tiefer, das Holzkreuz. Oder meint Ihr ein anderes Kreuz?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. März 2004)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> @ stefan: nun ja, kannst ja sonst mal deine strecke skizzieren, dann weiss ich vermutlich, was du genau meintest.
> so long, elmar



Ooops, das Kreuz kenne ich nicht oder habe es verdrängt. Oder nicht sehen können, weil wir immer den Abzweig zum Rif. San Pietro links liegen gelassen haben? 
Naja, wie auch immer, das nächste Mal ...   

Deinen Wegweiser habe ich nicht nachvollziehen können - mit Sicherheit wg. des anderen Startpunktes und weil ich keine Karte zur Hand habe.
Meine Strecke führt über Riva, Ville del Monte, Canale und Calvola Richtung Treni, in der Nähe des Rif. SP vorbei. Dann der von mir beschriebene Trail mit dem Valle Lomasone (siehe auch das Bild in der BIKE 07/2003) und dann weiter über Favrio und den Passo Ballino zurück zum Tenno-See. Du kannst sie dir aber über die in der o.a. BIKE beschriebenen Wegepunkte anschauen, sie ist nahezu identisch.

Stefan


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (24. März 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? *superfriend, c.k., marco, dede, spooky, fubbes, elmar, allgäu-biker ...* wo seid Ihr? Brauche noch einen würdigen Abschluss für meinen Cross....



Sorry, meine Touren enden nicht mehr am Gardasee.
Wir sind 2000 über den Tremalzo nach Riva gekommen und es gibt glaube ich keinen besseren Abschluss zum Lago zu kommen, wie der Tremalzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. März 2004)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, meine Touren enden nicht mehr am Gardasee.
> [...]


 Nich mehr genug Kondition, oder was? 

 Daniel


----------



## Snake (25. März 2004)

Ihr seid ja bekloppt!!    So viele gute Vorschläge! Jetzt habe ich genug zum Tüfteln. DANKE!!          


@superfriend: Ist schon ok, wenn Dir beim Tremalzo einer abgeht, das kann ich verstehen. Allerdings kann ich auch Fubbes Bedenken verstehen, wenn das in einer Gruppe passiert.   ...meine Güte, was für Männergedanken....


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (25. März 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Nich mehr genug Kondition, oder was?
> 
> Daniel


Die Kondition ist gut, aber in Riva hat man beim letzten Mal so sehr über meine Stützräder gelacht, daß *ich da nicht mehr hin will!*


----------



## Superfriend (26. März 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> @superfriend: Ist schon ok, wenn Dir beim Tremalzo einer abgeht, das kann ich verstehen. Allerdings kann ich auch Fubbes Bedenken verstehen, wenn das in einer Gruppe passiert.   ...meine Güte, was für Männergedanken....



Immerhin wäre ich so nach acht Tagen Transalp auf einem harten Flite der Beweis dafür, dass sämtliche jener Theorien falsch sind, die Bikern ihre urmännlichste Kompetenz absprechen wollen. - Alpenbiken ganz im Dienste der Allgemeinheit also.


----------



## spOOky fish (26. März 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kommt Route 2:
> 
> 1. Oberstdorf-Schrofenpass-Warth-Zürs-Arlbergpass-St. Anton (62,6km/1.600HM)
> 2. St. Anton-Konstanzer Hütte-Heilbronner Hütte-Zeinisjoch-Galltür-Ischgl (41,64km/1.130HM)
> ...




so hier sisser 

zu 5. über die naturnser alm richtung st. pankratz gibst ein paar nette wege übers vigiljoch. such mal etwas rum, dede hat da auch was zu geschrieben. einer von denen ist der eggerhofsteig. der endet an nem hotel von dort immer an der seilbahn richtung tal. die nummer des weges weiß ich leider nicht.

cles - tuenno - campodenno - ist doch richtung nonstal? die strecke sind wir imho gefahren: nebenstraßen auf asphalt, lässt sich gut rollen. übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind hier rar gesät, eine ist das scoiattolo (eichhörnchen?) mit nettem zahlosem wirt  und lecker essen!

ab andalo kannst du dann entweder straße fast nur bergab (für die fertigen) oder über den monte gazza. hier ist jedoch die orientiung schwierig. der aufwand lohnt jedoch wenn man den margone trail vom monte gazza fährt


----------



## Superfriend (26. März 2004)

Und ich bleib dabei: Ich würde das Idjoch nicht unbedingt machen.
Ansonsten hört sich das doch gut an. Die Naturnser Alm ist sehr langweilig. Aber die Alternative ist, auf der Straße über meran ins Ultental. Ich habe beide Varianten schon gemacht und war mit keiner zufrieden...


----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ansonsten hört sich das doch gut an. Die Naturnser Alm ist sehr langweilig. Aber die Alternative ist, auf der Straße über meran ins Ultental. Ich habe beide Varianten schon gemacht und war mit keiner zufrieden...


 Mit einem Schlenker übers Eisjöchl wird es doch interessant und du kommst auf der anderen Seit in Meran praktisch direkt unten am Ultental raus. Ok, richtig Sinn macht das nur, wenn man vom Similaun kommt, das ist dann aber offtopic.


----------



## Superfriend (26. März 2004)

Das macht auch ohne Similaun Sinn, Fubbes. Man kann ja auch vom Vinschgau aufs Eisjöchl hoch. (Macht Stanciu im Buch so, ich habs auch schon gemacht: Quasi als Rundtour innerhalb einer Transalp: ...-Mals-Naturns-Eisjöchl-Meran-Naturns-Naturnser Alm-Ultental-...-Lago.)


----------



## Snake (27. März 2004)

Bleibt nur die Frage, ob man das Eisjöchl mit Rookies befahren (äh besteigen) sollte. Darum habe ich ja auch die Naturnser Alm drin, weil man diese Forstautobahn auch mit Pukky-Bikern schaffen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (27. März 2004)

Snake, was verstehst Du denn unter Rookies?
Wenn man die Etappen gut einteilt und sich 1,5 Tage fürs Eisjöchl Zeit nimmt, ist der Pass nicht soooo tragisch. Ich war bis jetzt zweimal da oben, beide Male vom Vinschgau aus und habe es jeweils so gemacht: Ein Tag die komplette Auffahrt, 2400 Höhenmeter am Stück hochknüppeln. Am nächsten Morgen nach Übernachtung in der super Stettiner Hütte hinten nach Moss runter und dann weiter. Allerdings würde ich mit richtigen Anfängern das Eisjöchl ganz gewiss nicht machen. Wenn es sich aber um erfahrene Sportler handelt, die wissen was sie tun und sich ihre Kondition gut einteilen können, außerdem nicht gleich einen auf Psycho machen, nur weil es einen ganzen Tag den Berg hochgeht, wäre zu überlegen, es zu wagen...


----------



## Fubbes (27. März 2004)

Ein Schlenker über das Eisjöchl dürfte Snakes Zeitplan etwas ins Wanken bringen.

 @Superfriend
 Wenn man vom Eisjöchl runter sowieso in Meran herauskommt, halte ich den anschließenden Aufstieg auf die Naturnser Alm für totalen Blödsinn, um ins Ultental zu kommen. Man steht ja praktisch schon am Beginn des Tals. Hattest du das wirklich so gemacht?


----------



## Superfriend (28. März 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> @Superfriend
> Wenn man vom Eisjöchl runter sowieso in Meran herauskommt, halte ich den anschließenden Aufstieg auf die Naturnser Alm für totalen Blödsinn, um ins Ultental zu kommen. Man steht ja praktisch schon am Beginn des Tals. Hattest du das wirklich so gemacht?



Ja, weil ich austesten wollte, was nun besser ist: Von Meran aus Straße oder zurück ins Vinschgau und über einen der sich anbietenden Pässe ins Ultental. Dass das dem klassischen Nord-Süd-Gedanken einer Transalp widerspricht, war uns schon klar. Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen: Nochmal würde ich es auch nicht so machen - mein Fazit des Vergleichs lautet nämlich: Obwohl die Straßenvariante auf der Straße entlangführt, ist sie besser.


----------



## dede (29. März 2004)

@ superfriend: um von meran aus ins ultental zu kommen mußt du nicht unbedingt die talstraße fahren ! außer diversen möglichkeiten übers vigiljoch gibt es noch eine nette fs-alternite (ich glaube mit 5 markiert), die von lana aus entlang diverser höfe bis nach mitterbad zieht


----------



## Superfriend (29. März 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> @ superfriend: um von meran aus ins ultental zu kommen mußt du nicht unbedingt die talstraße fahren ! außer diversen möglichkeiten übers vigiljoch gibt es noch eine nette fs-alternite (ich glaube mit 5 markiert), die von lana aus entlang diverser höfe bis nach mitterbad zieht




Das hört sich in der Tat nach dem besten Kompromiss an. Ich seh' schon, künftige Touren sollten erstmal über Deinen Schreibtisch...


----------



## Manni (29. März 2004)

Hi,
weil sich hier im Threat ja die Experten in Sachen Trans-Alp tummeln stell ich auch mal ne Frage:
Als Stadtmensch aus dem Kölner Raum denke ich das man als Biker mit ca 2000-2500km MTB im Jahr sich beim erstenmal nicht übernehmen sollte. Hab auch keine Alpenerfahrung (außer Skifahren) 

Andererseits bin ich in Willingen auch schon die 90km und 2700hm gefahren.
Trotzdem krieg ich aber auch jetzt im Frühjahr nach 50km und 1100hm Muskelkater...... Wäre nicht so doll am 3ten Tag aufgeben zu müssen   

Bin nun was verunsichert wie schwer ich mir den Alpen-X machen soll   
Würde ja schon gerne wenig Asphalt fahren und viel sehen will ich auch.
Doch 400km und 8000-10000hm in 6 Tagen schrecken schon ab.
Andererseits sind mir die leichten Touren mit 40km am Tag auch was lächerlich klein, was macht man denn dann den Rest des Tages  
Wie muß man sich das vorstellen, man hat für die 60-70km am Tag ja circa 8-10 Stunden Helligkeit zur Verfügung. Wird da also in einem durchgeheitzt oder macht man da öfters halt, Und ist es eventuell einfacher in den Alpen am Stück seine 1000hm zufahren als hier 1000hm im stetiegen auf und ab?

Hab vor eine geführte Tour zu fahren und würde am liebsten auch den Gardasee als Ziel haben und durch alle vier Länder würd ich auch gern mitnehmen, soll halt ne "richtige" Transalp werden.
Ist eigentlich schon seidt ein paar Jahren mein Traum aber getraut hab ich mich bisher nochnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (29. März 2004)

2000 Kilometer im Jahr sind schon in Ordnung für eine ordentliche Mittelklasse-Transalp mit vielleicht 12000 Höhenmetern. Du wärst sicherlich verwundert, wenn Du wüsstest, wie wenig viele aus dem Reiseforum vor einer Transalp fahren. Entscheidend ist sowieso die mentale Komponente.
Und selbstverständlich wird nicht acht Stunden am Stück durchgeheizt. "Geheizt" soweiso nicht, bei einer Transalp fährt man ruhig, defensiv und ausgeglichen, sonst kann man ja am zweiten Tag die Segel streichen. Und ich denke, dass ich für alle in diesem Forum spreche, wenn ich sage, dass wir auch viele Pausen machen. Stündchen fahren, dann erstmal nen Müsliriegel futtern und die Trinkflasche weiterfüllen und weiter geht's. Außerdem sind Pausen häufig auch nötig, um auf die Karte zu schauen und sich zu orientieren.
Für eine erste Transalps möchte Dir eine Route empfehlen, die in Oberstdorf startet und über den Fimberpass (oberhalb Ischgl) und durch das Val d Uina (zwischen Unterengadin und Vinschgau) führt. Da hast Du tolle Highlights und viele DER Pässe schlechthin. Auf meiner homepage findest Du so eine Tour unter "Transalp 2001" und Dave hat auf seiner Seite (www.wwtrails.de.vu) seine diesjährige Oberstdorf-Gardasee-Tour beschrieben, die für sportliche neulinge gerade richtig sein könnte.


----------



## Fubbes (29. März 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Und ist es eventuell einfacher in den Alpen am Stück seine 1000hm zufahren als hier 1000hm im stetiegen auf und ab?
> [...]


 Was ich zu Superfriend noch gerne ergänzen möchte: 1000hm am Stück hat man in den Alpen schneller hinter sich, als in den Mittelgebirgen, dennoch braucht man für mehr als 1000hm am Stück einen guten Willen. Angenehmer lässt sich das gestalten, wenn zwischendrin eine Übernachtung liegt. Geht aber nicht immer sinnvoll, schon gar nicht, wenn du eine geführte Tour mitfährst.

  Gruß
     Daniel

 PS: gehöre übrigens auch zu denen, die nicht mehr als 2000 km im Jahr fahren und trotzdem Transalps mit bis zu 18.000 hm bewältigen. Ist vor allem eine Kopfsache.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. März 2004)

Hallo Manni,
Träume muss man sich erfüllen, solange es geht!   

Deine "technischen Daten" ("Willingen", "2000-2500 MTB-KM", etc.) hören sich nicht danach an, als solltest du große Probleme auf einer mittelschweren TransAlp bekommen. Zum anderen, wie Daniel und Chris schon schrieben, ist es wirklich so: du hast den ganzen Tag Zeit (im Hochsommer sogar 12 bis 13 Stunden), du wirst von einer grandiosen Landschaft abgelenkt, machst viele Pausen (Fotografieren, Einkehren, vielleicht eine Panne) und fährst (wenn du im Tal übernachtest) in der angenehmen Morgenkühle deine Höhenmeter, die wirklich nicht mit Höhenmetern im Mittelgebirge vergleichbar sind. Du bist dann gegen Mittag auf der Hütte und hast in den meisten Fällen eine schöne Abfahrt vor dir, bevor du am Nachmittag wieder im Tal dein Bierchen schlabberst. 
Fazit: Bei einer gut organisierten und geführten TA ein unvergessliches und machbares Abenteuer! 

Wenn du dich unverbindlich informieren willst: wir veranstalten am 16. April in Bergisch Gladbach - Bensberg einen Infoabend für TA-Interessenten und laden dich herzlich dazu ein! Du hast es ja nicht weit ...   Info-Abend 

Ride on
Stefan


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. März 2004)

genau, kann mich daniel, chris und stefan nur anschließen. vieles spielt sich im kopf ab. wenn man will, dann geht schon einiges während eines alpencrosses zusammen. hier daheim im taunus fahre ich auch selten ganz lange touren, da fehlt die motivation. in den alpen sind dann lange anstiege aber kein thema. da weiss ich ja, wenn ich morgens aufbreche, dass ich den ganzen tag zeit habe. und dann macht man halt pausen wo es nötig ist, wo es schön ist lässt man sich auch mal nieder und läst sich's einfach gut gehen. gerade auch bei meiner ersten transalp war das training im vorfeld nie sooo intensiv. aber wir haben uns unterwegs durchgekämpft. das ging schon.

ciao, elmar


----------



## spOOky fish (30. März 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> @ superfriend: um von meran aus ins ultental zu kommen mußt du nicht unbedingt die talstraße fahren ! außer diversen möglichkeiten übers vigiljoch gibt es noch eine nette fs-alternite (ich glaube mit 5 markiert), die von lana aus entlang diverser höfe bis nach mitterbad zieht




am besten eigent sich hierzu die entsprechende tabacco - karte, auf der kompasskarte verliert man sehr schnell die an sich durchgängige straße.
bei tabacco ist sie imho auch als "höfestraße" oder ähnlich eingezeichnet.


----------



## Superfriend (30. März 2004)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> gerade auch bei meiner ersten transalp war das training im vorfeld nie sooo intensiv.



Im Jahr meiner ersten Transalp saß ich zwischen Neujahr und Pfingsten vielleicht fünfmal auf dem Rad und hab erst im Juni und Juli noch eine Art Notprogramm runtegerissen. Also nur kein Stress...


----------



## Manni (30. März 2004)

Hi, ich hab heute mal im Internet nach geführten Transalps recherchiert, und hab mir diesen Alpenchross ausgesucht:

Garmisch-Gardasee:
Tourdauer 9 Tage, Samstag bis Sonntag
gesamt 393 Km/ 8.465 Hm

Die Stationen:

1. Tag (Samstag): Garmisch - Ehrwald (26 Km/ 325 Hm). 
2. Tag: Ehrwald - Zams (52 Km/ 610 Hm). 
3. Tag: Zams - Sur En (60 Km/ 1060 Hm). 
4. Tag: Sur En - Goldrain (60 Km/ 1355 Hm). 
5. Tag: Goldrain - St. Gertraud (70 Km/ 1470 Hm). 
6. Tag: St. Gertraud - Male (28 Km/ 970 Hm). 
7. Tag: Male - Refugio Ghedina (47 Km/ 1690 Hm). 
8. Tag: Refugio Ghedina - Riva (50 Km/ 985 Hm). 
9. Tag Rückreise

Sind das interessante, sehenswerte Routen?
Und zum Thema Gepäck:
Das Team bietet Gepäcktransport für 100 Aufschlag an,
gibt aber auch den Tip auf einem Plastik-Sattelstützen-Gepäckträger einen Gepäcksack zu montieren.
Nen Rucksack möchte ich eigentlich nicht nehmen, aber 100 sind auch kein Pappenstiel. Andererseits ist ein Gepäckträger und generell Gepäck am Rad möglicherweise auch hinderlich, z.B. beim tragen oder schieben....

Die Reise wird von Bike-Explorer angeboten und ist die Route Garmisch-Garda, Level 2.
Eine ähnliche Tour gibt es auch auf Level 1 aber das sind dann 6000hm und 400km. Das auf 9Tage verteilt hört sich unspektakulär an, weil auch das Val d´ Uina nicht mit dabei wäre.
Der Preis bei beiden Touren ist mit 760 angegeben.

Was sagt ihr zu den beiden Angeboten?


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2004)

Die Übernachtungen liegen alle ziemlich im Tal, geht auch kaum anders bei einem Gepäcktransport.
 Wieso willst du keinen Rucksack nehmen? Wie willst du denn dein Gepäck bzw. das Tagesgepäck sonst transportieren?
 Das mit dem Gepäckträger funktioniert normalerweise so, dass du bei langen Aufahrten den Rucksack auf den Gepäckträger bindest und bei kniffligen Wegen oder Abfahrten auf den Rücken nimmst. Ich habe das selbst allerdings noch nie so gemacht.

 Daniel


----------



## Manni (30. März 2004)

Naja kein Rucksack meinte ich nicht, sondern eher:
Einen Tagesrucksack und das Gepäck entweder auf dem Gepäckträger bzw im Begleitfahrzeug.
Andererseits könnte man sich auch daran gewöhnen mit nem Transalprucksack zufahren bzw den auf einen Gepäckträger packen. Müßte man mal ausprobieren wie es sich mit nem 6-7kg Rucksack fährt.


----------



## Superfriend (31. März 2004)

Lass doch mal hören, über welche Pässe die Route gehen soll, dann kann man das besser beurteilen. Val d Uina und Rabbijoch sind auf alle Fälle dabei - allein schon der Etappenorte wegen. Und das sind beides absolute Traum-Spots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (31. März 2004)

@Manni: Die Höhenmeter der Tour sind nicht gerade sehr viel. So wie Du von Dir erzählst, kannst Du Dir meines Erachtens schon etwas mehr zutrauen. Aber entscheidend sind wahrscheinlich wirklich die Übergänge - so wie superfriend schreibt -, dann kann man mehr dazu sagen. 

Und zur Kilometerleistung pro Jahr kann ich nur das unterstreichen was die anderen auch gesagt haben, allerdings vielleicht mit dem kleinen Zusatz, dass je mehr Du vorher (vor allem lange Anstiege) trainiert hast, desto weniger musst Du Dich quälen und kannst mehr die Aussicht genießen.


----------



## Manni (1. April 2004)

So, ich habe den Jungs mal eine email mit meinen Leistungsdaten geschickt und die Guides meinen das ich eventuell eine andere Tour wählen soll, aber auch diese machbar währe.
Also die von mir ausgewählte Tour Garmisch-Garda:


1. Tag (Samstag): Garmisch - Ehrwald (26 Km/ 325 Hm). Anreise
Bike-Trip entlang des Zugspitz-Massivs über die Grenze nach Seefeld in Tirol. 

2. Tag: Ehrwald - Zams (52 Km/ 610 Hm). Durch die Wälder Tirols, an der markanten Sonnenspitze entlang über den Fernpaß (alles offroad, keine Straße) vorbei an Schloß Fernstein. Weitere Waldwege bis zum Inntal, Übernachtung.

3. Tag: Zams - Sur En (60 Km/ 1060 Hm). Bike-Route auf alten Römerpfaden über Höhenweg Richtung Reschenpaß. Vor dem Reschenpaß halten wir uns Richtung Osten übernachten in einem einsamen Gasthof im Schweizer Engadin.

4. Tag: Sur En - Goldrain (60 Km/ 1355 Hm). Durch das berühmte "Val d´ Uina", eine in den Fels gesprengte Galerie mit Tunnels. Sesvennahütte.

5. Tag: Goldrain - St. Gertraud (70 Km/ 1470 Hm). Durch die Südtiroler Apfelplantagen führt die heutige Etappe - vorbei an Meran - ins Trentino. Dann Ultnertal fast bis ans Talende nach St. Gertraud. 

6. Tag: St. Gertraud - Male (28 Km/ 970 Hm). Steile Auffahrt zum Passo di Rabbi auf knapp 2500 m Höhe.  Haselgruberhütte 

7. Tag: Male - Refugio Ghedina (47 Km/ 1690 Hm). 
Durchquerung der Brenta. Vorbei an den Zwölf Apostel geht es zu unserer Übernachtungsstation, italienische Hütte.

8. Tag: Refugio Ghedina - Riva (50 Km/ 985 Hm). Ein letzter Anstieg trennt uns noch vom Blick auf den Gardasee. Ankunft in Riva 

Tourdauer 9 Tage, Samstag bis Sonntag
gesamt 393 Km/ 8.465 Hm


Alternativ empfiehlt bike-explorer folgende Tour:

Von Mittenwald über das Seefelder-Hochplateau nach Durchquerung des Inntals - hoch hinauf in die Brennerberge, über alte Militärpisten mit Bunkern des 1. und 2. Weltkrieges, über das Steinjoch und Kreuzjoch, beide über 2.000 m , auf langer Schotterfahrt hinab nach Sterzing. Nach Brixen passiert nochmals hoch hinauf auf 2.200 m und wir befinden uns schon inmitten der Dolomiten. hinter St. Ulrich ins Gebiet der Seiser Alm und umrunden das komplette Schlerngebiet auf traumhaften endlosen Pfaden. Eisackradweg nach Trento und Riva.

Tourdauer 9 Tage, jeweils Samstag bis Sonntag

gesamt 424 Km/ 9.095 Hm

Ich kann euch da noch die einzelnen Tour-Tage posten:

2. Tag: Mittenwald  Axams (49 Km/ 790 Hm). Über Schotterwege  Richtung Seefeld. Dort Schotterabfahrt hinunter ins Inntal. Über 600 Höhenmeter am Stück werden auf dem prächtigen Waldweg mit vielen Kurven vernichtet. Durchquerung des Inntals hinauf in die Innsbrucker Alpen. In Axams, dem bekannten Wintersportort, beenden wir diese erste Etappe.

3. Tag: Axams  Matrei (39 Km/ 1345 Hm). Entlang Stubaital-Bahnlinie nach Fulpmes ins Stubaital. stetig bergauf, vorbei am "König Serles", bis zu unserer Mittagseinkehr "Maria Waldrast", auf über 1.600 m Höhe. Vom Gasthof führt ein weiterer Schotterweg stets bergab nach Matrei im Brennertal, Etappenziel.

4. Tag: Matrei  Brixen (86 Km/ 1755 Hm). Nach Vinaders  450 steile Höhenmeter bis zur italienischen Grenze. Hoch über dem eigentlichen Brenner-Paß  grüne Grenze nach Südtirol zur Brenner-Grenzkammstraße. Militärstraße, vorbei an zahllosen Bunkern der Weltkriege. Stets über 2.000 m führt der Weg an Stein- und Kreuzjoch vorbei und bald geht es auf rauschender Abfahrt hinunter Richtung Sterzing. Anschließend Trail nach Brixen.

5. Tag: Brixen  St. Ulrich (43 Km/ 1945 Hm). Königsetappe: von Brixen aus  durch das Eisacktal folgende lange Auffahrt zum "Außerraschötz". Die Überquerung dieses Jochs, markiert durch eine kleine Kapelle auf 2.200 m, Der Blick reicht von der Sellagruppe über den Langkofel bis hinüber zum Schlern. Und alles zum Greifen nah. Abfahrt nach St. Ulrich..

6. Tag: St. Ulrich  Andrian (65 Km/ 1270 Hm). quer über die Seiser Alm bergauf zur Mahlknechthütte. Ständig über 2.000 m hoch bewegen wir uns in traumhafter Lage weiter zur Laurinhütte. Von hier 32 km bergab, über die schönsten Pfade. Bozen entlang der Etsch zu unserem Etappenziel Andrian.

7. Tag: Andrian  Auer (43 Km/ 930 Hm). Nach einem kurzen Abstecher in die Meraner Hausberge fahren wir wieder weiter Richtung Süden und erreichen in ständigem Auf und Ab über anspruchsvolle Waldpfade die Montiggler Seen. Herrliche Trails, die uns bis nach Kaltern führen.

8. Tag: Auer  Riva (99 Km/ 1060 Hm). Die rund 100 Kilometer des Tages relativieren sich insoweit, dass die ersten 42 Kilometer davon auf einem kleinen Asphaltweg ständig leicht bergab führen. Trotzdem nochmals eine gesunde Aufgabe für den letzten Tag! Ab Trento biken wir ein letztes Mal hinauf in die Berge, wo noch einige schöne Schotterabfahrten auf uns warten. Kurz vor Arco, die Burg schon in Sichtweite, genehmigen wir uns den letzten anspruchsvollen Trail und rollen die restlichen Kilometer bis Riva nur noch gemütlich dahin.



So was sagt ihr?
Ich kenn eigentlich keine der Etapen und würde spontan sagen das ich auf bike-explorer vertraue und die 2te Tour nehme, falls das nicht allzuviel Asphaltwege sind. Will auf meiner ersten Trans-Alp nicht direkt ein Waterloo erleben. Vielleicht kennt ihr da ja einige Touren und könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Manni (3. April 2004)

So,
wollte den Threat nur nochman an die Oberfläche holen.
Was sagt ihr zu dem Vorschlag von bike-explorer?
Ist die zweite Tour in Ordnung?


----------



## Superfriend (4. April 2004)

Bin di eStrecken der zweiten Tour zwar nciht gefahren, hört sich aber ganz gut an. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass sich die beiden Touren im konditionellen Anspruch wesentlich unterscheiden. Die erste Tour hat natürlcih kein Dolomitenpanorama, kann dafür aber mit dem gigantischen Val d uina und dem Traumtrail am Rabbijoch, zwei absoluten Klassikern, aufwarten.
Ich denke, dass Du mit beiden Touren nichts falsch machst - und nach dem zu urteilen, was ich Du so über Deine Fitness erzählt hast, glaube ich, dass Du beide Touren nicht nur recht gut packen dürftest sondern Dir sogar, je nach mentaler Stärke, vielleicht noch mehr zumuten kannst. Denn wer 2700 Höhenmeter packt, für den ist eine Etappe durchs Etschtal beispielsweise ein Spaziergang. Vor meinem ersten Transalp bin ich (trotz damals relativ schlechten Trainingszustandes) den Schwaben-Maratho mit 90 km/2700 Hm gefahren. Dabei wäre ich fast gestorben und hatte echte Probleme. Der Alpencross kurze Zeit später (11 000 Hm in sieben Etappen) war zwar keine Kaffeefahrt, aber nicht annähernd so sehr am Limit wie das Rennen und ein sehr beeindruckendes Erlebnis (Du erlebst keine Transalp so intensiv wie die erste!). Und in Sachen Muskelkater: Wir haben erst Frühjahr, bis zur Tour kann das doch noch werden.

Cheers
Chris

P.S.: Natürlich alles ohne Gewähr, schließlich bin ich ja noch nicht mit Dir gefahren...


----------



## dede (5. April 2004)

bin zwar noch nie mit denen unterwegs gewesen (und werde das sicherlich auch niemals sein), aber die etappen sind ganz nett, wenn auch nicht gerade spektakulär. sehr schön sind einige (nicht allzu schwere) trailabschnitte, wobei ich allerdings bezweifle, daß sie die "echten" insidertips auf der strecke kennen. dennoch ist die zweite runde sichelrich eine sehr nette transalp, v.a. wenn das wetter mitspielt und man das panorama geniessen kann. du schaffst das locker, diese alpenüberquerung gehört sicherlich nicht zu den schwierigeren !!!

dede
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)


----------



## Manni (5. April 2004)

Vielen Dank an alle, die hier fleißig gepostet haben.
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen   
Werde die 2te Variante wählen.
Ostern gehts erstmal in den Schwarzwald fleißig trainieren,  
bin jetzt schon heiß auf Alpen-X. 
(Nach all dem Guten Zureden hier  )

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Largo


----------

